# 2004 Altima Timeing Belt Replacement



## codine117 (Feb 15, 2008)

I just purchased a 2004 Nissan Altima 2.5 SL.

How often should I replace the timeing belt?

And what are visual signs on the belt that may notify me that it needs to be changed?

Also is there any other general problems that occur with the 2004 2.5sl?

Any Input would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Codine


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I think you might have a problem located a timing belt. I believe it's a timing _chain_ that should last longer than your car does.


----------



## codine117 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ok thanks. That's good to know!


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

You really should read the owner's manual in the glove box--it has all the info you need about all maintenance. If you don't have one, you should get one.


----------



## codine117 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Service Engine Soon Light 2004 Altima SL*

Just picked up the new car today, runs great, excellent ride, one of the better stock sound systems I have heard. So I'm all enjoying my new car when the Service engine soon light comes on. 

Although I have a pretty good idea what this means I was hoping someone could give me more insight into some of the things the 'Service Engine Soon Light' could be related to.

I have read through a good portion of the section in the owners manual about maintaining the vehicle. I have also read on the forums about sensor problems in the 04, 05 Altimas. I also tried tightening the gas cap to see if that was the issue. It seemed to solve the problem in a 02 piece of shit Kia my wife use to have, but not in my Altima.

It just had a safety and everything checked out. I'm not sure now if the codes just need to be reset or if it could be something more severe.

Thanks for any input

Codine117


----------



## jayjayp47 (Sep 30, 2006)

Go to an Autozone or other such parts store. They'll read the codes for free. Get the numbers as well as the descriptions & post them back here. That's the only to know what the CEL is about.


----------

